# Some Thoughts on Collinite and its Solvents



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

I was giving a car a wax top up the other day with some Collinite 915 (using a clean Megs Foam Applicator) and it got me thinking...  
Now this car had only been fully detailed about 6 weeks prior (with the standard AG Tar Remover followed by a Clay), however it had picked up a few blobs of Tar in the meantime which I didn't notice until I was waxing. Anyway what was curious was that the Collinite started to remove these Tar blobs, and when I applied a bit more pressure they completely went. Hmmm I thought and noticed a few more, so this time I grabbed a clean applicator and some Dodo Banana Amour to see what happened - nothing the Tar remained firmly fixed! So I used the Collinite again and sure enough with a bit of pressure away they went.

Now I am not saying that Collinite is an effective Tar Remover, and certainly wouldn't recommend using pressure to apply the wax; and had I noticed the Tar before I would have removed it before Waxing. But this got me thinking that maybe the solvents in the Collinite played a part in removing them (as you would imagine they would), and if so what effect does Collinite have on things such as Glazes or Filler Polishes (such as SRP) - does it actually remove them or some of them? 

I know the solvents in Collinite have been debated before, and it seems a slightly unanswered subject as people's opinions on the solvent content and its effects seem to vary. It was only at the weekend some recommend not to use a Glaze before Collinite as the solvents will just strip it off, whilst elsewhere Megs #7 was being recommended to go under 2x coats of Collinite 476?

Now I am not making any statements here, or providing any answers but thought I would share my experiences and see what others thoughts or have found. 

:thumb:


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Interesting Mr Haydock - don't know the answer but your views certainly require some consideration, not even sure how anyone could test the theory though? 

Presumably then something like Dodo NFS would be safe under 476 with it having a carnuba content? Hope so cos that's what I put on mine yesterday! 

No doubt Mr D KG will have a view on this?


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Very interesting observations :thumb: We read all time on here, don't we about members putting a coat of SRP down and then following it with a layer or 2 of Colly wax. Are they wasting their time then with the SRP? Maybe, maybe not? It also raises the question about the layering capabilies of the wax itself - how much of itself does it remove on the second layer?


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks guys, and yes I did wonder about SRP then Colly as I use this often.

It may have just been coincidence, but I thought I would see what others say...


----------



## mikeyc_123 (Sep 22, 2008)

I have used AG EGP to remove little tar spots before!


----------



## GeeJay (Jun 10, 2007)

Certainly is a good observation there mate! I think it's one of Dodo's big arguements/selling points, that they are au naturalé. I'm pretty sure that colly doesn't affect the SRP from my observations (certainly 476 anyway) because as we all know, SRP fills light swirling, and by adding Colly on top in the past, the car doesn't all of a sudden swirl. Unless of course Colly is a good filler?


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

GeeJay said:


> Certainly is a good observation there mate! I think it's one of Dodo's big arguements/selling points, that they are au naturalé. I'm pretty sure that colly doesn't affect the SRP from my observations (certainly 476 anyway) because as we all know, SRP fills light swirling, and by adding Colly on top in the past, the car doesn't all of a sudden swirl. Unless of course Colly is a good filler?


True, but _if it removed the tar_ I would imagine it could remove the fillers of SRP, but like you say a coat of Colly after SRP _appears_ to be fine.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

mikeyc_123 said:


> I have used AG EGP to remove little tar spots before!


I can well believe that as EGP is quite a solventy (a word? :lol sealant.

Which then, I suppose, gives collinite the all clear as if anything would remove SRP then it'd be EGP, and we all know that it doesn't so I can't see 476 doing it either. I suppose the collinite has just enough solvent content to allow the removal of those tar spots, but not enough to start having any effect on an underlying polish or glaze.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Pit Viper said:


> I can well believe that as EGP is quite a solventy (a word? :lol sealant.
> 
> Which then, I suppose, gives collinite the all clear as if anything would remove SRP then it'd be EGP, and we all know that it doesn't so I can't see 476 doing it either. I suppose the collinite has just enough solvent content to allow the removal of those tar spots, but not enough to start having any effect on an underlying polish or glaze.


Good point and I remeber over on CYC some talking about the magical cleaning powers of EGP :thumb:


----------



## GeeJay (Jun 10, 2007)

ahaydock said:


> True, but _if it removed the tar_ I would imagine it could remove the fillers of SRP, but like you say a coat of Colly after SRP _appears_ to be fine.


Absolutely, only based on my past experiences


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

GeeJay said:


> Certainly is a good observation there mate! I think it's one of Dodo's big arguements/selling points, that they are au naturalé.


We try to be 'more natural' than some other products but we still have to use hi-tech solvents to get good performance. The main thing is that our solvents are all VOC compliant and low odour. We feel that fragrance and user friendliness should be a part of the mix as well, not just performance.

You would use a less friendly solvent for the following reasons:

1) Cost
2) To carry more 'difficult' or problematic ingredients... that is why some of the synthetic sealants don't exactly smell of fresh daisies
3) Because user friendliness or VOC compliance are less of an issue (although there are some strong smelling solvents that are VOC compliant, so it does depend)

The main downside of a more aggressive solvent is, as Alex surmises, that they can potentially attack and dissolve residues, whether previously applied wax layers or whatever. The 'softer' solvents may be less likely to do this.

Now that we are starting to look at producing sealants etc. we are investigating some of these less friendly solvents in more detail. It's swings and roundabouts. They can be good performers but you always have to be aware of the side effects. Some are really quite flammable for example. Also if you want a solvent that performs really well but has fewer side effects they can get very pricey, so that's always a factor. One solvent would mean not being able to sell the product in California due to the regs... so it does get quite complicated and there's a lot to think about at the manufacturing end.


----------



## Qook (Sep 17, 2008)

Interesting insight there Dodo. Thanks.


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

no smoking when applying wax then in future!!


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Some are more flammable than others. I have tried to light one of ours in the interest of science and it just melted. Fair play to someone who tries it with Colli


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

i once set fire to some shoe polish to weten it so i could dab it up, almost burnt my hair off!!


----------



## notsosmall (Sep 13, 2008)

Collinite 476 does state on the can "Combustible Mixture - keep away from fire or flame" so its no great secret that its flammable


----------



## dawkinsrover (Mar 4, 2008)

Not sure if this helps Alex (Ahaydock) but I 'stripped' the car with srp and then applied a layer of Chemical Guys wet mirror finish. That alone gave the car a great shine. It is now wearing two layers of Colly 476s over the top and I have to say the finish/shine is the best I have ever acheived. So I don't think the Colly affected the wet mirror finish in any way. Just my observations. No expert as you well know...................


----------



## SevenW (Sep 19, 2008)

Is it just me? But I swear when I opened up my can of 915 today, it leaked out vapours almost like liquid nitrogen, and it felt cool!!!!!!!!!!

Collinite sounds like something that takes out super heroes. 
I've been using it with SRP for the past few days, can't really say that it strips the SRP off. My results were pretty good.


----------



## HairyG (Jun 13, 2008)

I've used SRP to fill my badly swirled Merc and topped it off with EGP and then Collinite 476. The filled swirls didn't re-appear so I don't think the Colly removed any of the EGP or SRP.

Done the same with a new supply of SRP on SWMBO's 306 but left off the EGP (kn*ckered) and again no re-appearance of filled swirls, just great beading and great shine.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks guys. Some interesting points. 

Funny that it seems to remove tar, but not the fillers of SRP. I wonder why (where's AG UK when you need them)...


----------



## cheezemonkhai (Jan 29, 2007)

I put some sealant on the front of the roof and didn't on the back then put a couple of layers of colli 476s over the top of it all.

You can definitely see where the sealant is due to a different beading, so I guess it can't take it all off.


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

i know that simoniz original had petroleum in it, you can definately smell it.


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

id imagine if it does strip some off it would only be a small amount. not enough to show anything. and as you would be doing top ups on a colli layer this should protect the underlying products.
if this is the case two layers of colli would end up as 1.5ish layers of wax 
so still extra protection there


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks guys - some interesting thoughts :thumb:


----------



## SP|D3RMaN (Apr 19, 2008)

karl_liverpool said:


> if this is the case two layers of colli would end up as 1.5ish layers of wax


Correct me if i'm wrong.
If there is proper curing time for the first layer (say after 24 hrs), wouldn't the second coat be properly layered on the first? Is there a possibility that 915 would remove minor layer of the initial coat of wax even after proper curing?

Another question.
I've tried to clean up the paint using Meguairs Cleaner/Wax before layering 915. As we know, Megs Cleaner/Wax has also strong solvent in it. Does anyone think that this is a good/bad combo to go with? 
Thanks


----------



## reign (Oct 6, 2008)

Collinite.... dunno what's in it, but i sure love how it smells!


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Poster from Liverpool likes the smell of solvents.

I'm sure there's some irony in there somewhere.


----------



## reign (Oct 6, 2008)

Dodo Factory said:


> Poster from Liverpool likes the smell of solvents.
> 
> I'm sure there's some irony in there somewhere.


im american actually... just got on the wrong plane.....

(see, it all falls into place now, huh :thumb
lol


----------



## Stevel (Sep 26, 2007)

#7 is one of my favourite products as the finish really seems to come together at the glaze stage. (Black paint BTW). 

Never noticed any deterioration in the shine after applying 915 so I don't believe it's having any adverse effects. At least on my car.


----------



## needhampr (Feb 13, 2006)

I'm not sure that it would be a good idea to apply colli waxes via machine then. I imagine that if the wax is almost effectively 'worked' by the machine, there would be a greater chance of breaking down the product / finish underneath. Come to think of it, I think even the instructions on EGP suggest that you do not rub the paint but apply a light even coat. 
I guess the ideal scenario is to apply a thin coat of wax without too much 'application'. Maybe apply in straight lines rather than a circular motion which could have a slight tendancy to almost 'work' the wax.
I have recently been applying Colli 845. I should imagine that there is plenty of petroleum in this!


----------



## Al-53 (Jun 6, 2007)

I talked to Mike the owner of Colly a few years ago...and was told the solvents will not comprimise a underlaying sealant or a wax like Colly....it will fill a little also on lite stuff....

I asked if Colly was a hybrid type wax and was told Trade secret..meaning does it have any Polymers in it to boost durability...so i assume it does since the stuff wears like iron

the solvents in colly will soften tar since any product using mineral spirits or turps will...

Colly 845 IW will remove tar like crazy..lots of solvents in it....

Also the colly pre wax cleaner is good stuff...really preps the paint and cleans..

Al


----------



## s2tommy (Aug 23, 2008)

I think you are on to something and i have notice the same;

I think if you were to add colly the way you do a polish (using a lot of pressure or even a machine to break it down) then you could possibly rub off anything under it.

The solvents do seem to evaperate very quicky so the pressure and the rubbing would only last a short time but i think that would be enough to do damage

But as we like to add a wax as lightly as possible then you're not adding much pressure so you're not removing anything under the wax only adding to the layers.


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

SP|D3RMaN said:


> Correct me if i'm wrong.
> If there is proper curing time for the first layer (say after 24 hrs), wouldn't the second coat be properly layered on the first? Is there a possibility that 915 would remove minor layer of the initial coat of wax even after proper curing?


that was what i was thinking the solvents may soften a small part of the underlying layer to allow it to bond onto the surface


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

karl_liverpool said:


> that was what i was thinking the solvents may soften a small part of the underlying layer to allow it to bond onto the surface


Good point :thumb:


----------



## hartzsky (Dec 23, 2007)

I acually like the fact that a wax is flammable. When I apply, I always light the wax on fire, blow it out and apply he wax while its hot and in a liquified state. Goes on much smoother and easier and I swear the shine is better with this method. An old Army trick from 25 years ago.


----------



## charger17 (Mar 28, 2006)

Would I be right in thinking that 915 is a hard paste wax? In a paste wax the solvents aren't held in an emulsion like they are in liquid waxes ( emulsifiers are used to mix water and oil (solvents) together) so they are 'nearer the surface' of the product which means that they can get to work on the tar spots much quicker


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

charger17 said:


> Would I be right in thinking that 915 is a hard paste wax? In a paste wax the solvents aren't held in an emulsion like they are in liquid waxes ( emulsifiers are used to mix water and oil (solvents) together) so they are 'nearer the surface' of the product which means that they can get to work on the tar spots much quicker


correct :thumb:

I've seen 845 shift some serious muck as well - used it in my engine bay on the MG and it easily lifted a few blobs of grease and muck I missed in a few crevices


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

FWIW I always top #7 with 2 x EX-P sealant before waxing which I imagine would protect it (the #7) from the solvents in the Colly - and I have 845 which is a liquid so I expect has a higher solvent content than 476s and 915.


----------

